# Romaji: Sakura and Kimigayo



## Thomas Keyes

1) Does anyone have Sakura, 2 or more stanzas, in Romaji? I want to check the lyrics.
2.) I know one stanza of Kimigayo, but it's so short.  Are there more?  If so can you post them in Romaji?


----------



## blu ice

hello thomas! good morning!want to make friends, if it's ok with you?


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Greetings, blu ice,  Tagalog?  But what about Japanese?  SAKURA means CHERRY BLOSSOMS in Japanese, and KIMIGAYO is the national anthem of Japan. Do you have any information?  What are the favorite traditional songs of the Philippines?  By the way, I'm in Argentina right now.


----------



## A.K

Hi Thomas.
As far as I know "kimi ga yo" has just one stanze.
As for "sakura"... i don't know which song are u talking about ^^;;


----------



## toscairn

Thomas Keyes said:
			
		

> 1) Does anyone have Sakura, 2 or more stanzas, in Romaji? I want to check the lyrics.
> 2.) I know one stanza of Kimigayo, but it's so short.  Are there more?  If so can you post them in Romaji?



Let's see if I remember Kimigayo correctly.

Kimigayo wa (Your reign)
Chiyoni yachiyoni (forever)
sazare ishi no (stones in rivers)
iwaoto narite (become the sound of)
kokeno musu made (until moss forms)

sakura

さくら　さくら
やよいの空は
見わたすかぎり
かすみか雲か
匂いぞ（においぞ）
出ずる（いずる）
いざや　いざや
見にゆかん

sakura sakura
yayoi no sora wa
miwatasu kagiri
kasumika kumoka
nioizo izuru
izaya izaya miniyukan

I think there are some song titles called "sakura," so I'm not sure what I wrote is what you want to know.


----------



## Thomas Keyes

Thank you very much, Toscairn.  Thomas


----------

